

Intern Creates Awesome Facebook Friendship Visualization - j3kuntz
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=469716398919&id=9445547199

======
DupDetector
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2002742>

Lots of comments, and it's on the HN front page.

